#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Ptt

## Wesleyrosa

Gostaria de saber se e possivel entrar no ptt com um ASN registrado como usuário final?

----------


## Conectiva

Se não for administrador do AS não.

Documentação no link:
http://ix.br/documentacao

----------


## Wesleyrosa

> Se não for administrador do AS não.
> 
> Documentação no link:
> http://ix.br/documentacao


Se eu ja tiver o bloco de ip com asn meu como usuario final posso entrar no ptt?

----------


## fhayashi

> Se eu ja tiver o bloco de ip com asn meu como usuario final posso entrar no ptt?


Pode. Todo asn pode entrar no ptt

----------


## delegato

Estando longe do ptt-sp, quais empresas fazem a interconexão? quanto ficaria o preço em médio por mega do ptt para se ter uma porta de 500mbs por exemplo? e o transporte? qual operadora consigo negociar mais fácil? são poucas informações relativas a como o pequeno provedor com asn poderia se conectar ao ptt! os mais experientes do fórum não poderiam passar umas dicas?

----------


## URSOFT

> Estando longe do ptt-sp, quais empresas fazem a interconexão? quanto ficaria o preço em médio por mega do ptt para se ter uma porta de 500mbs por exemplo? e o transporte? qual operadora consigo negociar mais fácil? são poucas informações relativas a como o pequeno provedor com asn poderia se conectar ao ptt! os mais experientes do fórum não poderiam passar umas dicas?



Qual seu endereço com CEP, podemos fazer esse transporta para seu provedor.

Eduardo Bruza:
URSOFT:
0800-878-9000
(11) 94720-4032

----------

